# Dry Hits - Aspire Atlantis



## moonunit (26/5/15)

Hi All

I have been getting dry hits all of a sudden on my Aspire Atlantis. Currently Vaping at 20Watts and using authentic coils. I actually changed the coil yesterday thinking I may have burned the previous coil which was only 2 days old. But the dry hits persist. Vaping Nick's Blissful Brew's Loop Ninja, which I absolutely love. I am thinking it may be the High VG content and low temps we are having at the moment, that is causing the issue.

I find if the Atlantis sits for a few minutes the first vape is fine, but as I vape more I get a dry hit. I then have to prime the coil by sucking through the atomiser with the air holes closed up. This helps for a little bit. Also if I tilt horizontal while vaping I get an almost immediate dry hit.

Would appreciate any assistance, cause this is costing me a small fortune in coils


----------

